# NBA Finals - Game 2: Detroit @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey

* June 12th, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


















Game 1: Spurs 84, Pistons 69

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 26 points, 9 rebounds
Chauncey Billups - 25 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*









































































































Big, big game. It's nice to win Game 1, but all it takes is a Detroit win in Game 2 and the series is in their hands. I think this game right here determines who the better team is, because both teams need this pretty bad. I don't want to say it's an absolute must win, but a win here puts us in great shape heading into Games 3,4, and 5 in Detroit. 

As for adjustments that need to be made, obviously the TO's need to come down. Besides that, offensively I think we need to finish at the rim better, because it's not too often you're going to get a layup or a good look at the basket, so you certainly can't afford to multiple easy looks. Also, there needs to be better ball movement. A 12-15 assist-to-turnover ratio is pretty damn bad. Defensively, I think Detroit had one too many clean looks at the basket, so that needs to be cut down as well. 



*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Ball movement. Only 12 assists this past game as opposed to the 19 we have averaged during the playoffs. With another 12 AST:16 TO ratio, it's a sure bet the Spurs won't win.


- Keep up the offensive aggressiveness. If you sit around the perimeter looking for jump shots, you're not going to be very successful against Detroit. Pound the ball inside, and it's important for Parker and Manu to take the ball to the rim aggressively and finish. 


- Win the points in the paint battle. This is crucial, and I think this really works in our advantage. Obviously, this starts with Duncan, but crashing the offensive boards and finishing inside the paint are crucial. I'd like to see Parker finish better.




There's a lot of talk about Detroit not playing well and what not, but the Spurs didn't play all that well either. This game is going to come down to who wants it more, because as I said before, this is a very big game. A win in Game 2 for Detroit and just like that they have the advantage. This could end up being the biggest game of the series, unless this goes 7 games. I think the Spurs will win though. Detroit hasn't been very good on the road in the playoffs, and the Spurs have been pretty awesome, so that plays a part into it. 



Prediction: Spurs 88, Pistons 84


----------



## SpursFan16

We will win thiks game if we get more assists, was it 12 assists in the last game? and 16 TO?

Thats not good enough.

Though I reckon we'll win.

Prediction, Spurs: 86 Pistons: 79


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I predict a more entertaining game...seriously. It can't be any worst than the other day.

Spurs- 89
Pistons- 81


----------



## The Future7

I think the Spurs are gonna play better in this one.
91-81 Spurs.
A lot of people might not think this but I see the Spurs winning in 4-5 games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I thought we'd have more play in this game thread after having it up for a night. Were are you at guys?



Here's a little article with various tidbits:




> SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) - The second day off between NBA Finals games usually is a drab one. Leave it to Rasheed Wallace to liven things up.
> 
> One day after coming into the interview room at the SBC Center and acting thoroughly disagreeable, the temperamental forward of the Detroit Pistons chose not to speak at all to the media Saturday.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> Instead of standing at the podium at a corner of the court and answering questions for the 30-minute session, Wallace sat in a nearby chair, playing a video game on his handheld Sony PlayStation2.
> 
> When approached and asked why he wasn't willing to talk, Wallace said, "They just ask the same bleeping questions they ask all the time."
> 
> Wallace spent the first 20 minutes playing the video game. He did not take his eyes off it even when approached by Pistons vice president of public relations Matt Dobek.
> 
> As Wallace rose and retreated to the locker room, Dobek delivered the news.
> 
> "He's not gonna talk," Dobek said
> 
> 
> *An NBA spokesman indicated Wallace almost certainly would be fined for not talking to the media. *




No big deal here, just more Rasheed being Rasheed.





> The defending champion Pistons are in a tough spot. Only two teams - the 1969 Boston Celtics and the 1977 Portland Trail Blazers - have won the NBA Finals after losing the first two games.
> 
> 
> Compounding Detroit's difficulties is this little tidbit: *In 12 Finals games, San Antonio never has allowed more than 90 points.* It is a meaningful statistic because all three Spurs teams that reached the Finals have been anchored by Tim Duncan and coached by Gregg Popovich.




That's pretty amazing. In 12 NBA Finals games, the Spurs haven't allowed more than 90 points. Wow. 




http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=finalsnotebook&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That is amazing, Koko, but we probably just jynxed it :dead:


----------



## texan

I think we'll find ways to score even with the adjustments to defending Manu. Horry is going to be open, as should Barry and Big Dog b/c Detroit will Double Manu and TD some of the times. If they can hit their shots and we keep the TO's relatively low, then this game is ours to take.

Prediction:
Spurs 94
Pistons 84

Tony Parker has 16 points and 3 assists.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i'll probably be around for the game thread...

i think the spurs will play way better than they did the last game. the last game was so hard to watch, u know it wasn't spurs' basketball. if not for manu's awesome game, i'd go crazy if they kept playing the way they did in the 1st quarter....

duncan will have his usual... manu will be great but not as great as the 1st game. hopefully parker plays better, he ddin't have a horrible game last time but it be nice to see him play his "A" game.

spurs 101
pistons 88


----------



## hirschmanz

IMO this is a must-win game for the spurs... because John Mason will not let the pistons lose a single game at the palace. http://pc80.detnews.com:8080/ramgen/2004/mason/playerintros.rm

Tell me how much better this guy is than your feeble spurs announcer.


----------



## P33r~

hirschmanz said:


> IMO this is a must-win game for the spurs... because John Mason will not let the pistons lose a single game at the palace. http://pc80.detnews.com:8080/ramgen/2004/mason/playerintros.rm
> 
> Tell me how much better this guy is than your feeble spurs announcer.


Wow. That was really amazing lol. I think its because i havent heard that guy bring out the player introduction in ages, i always miss the start and change to the channel at the tipoff. I forgot how incredible he can be at pumping up the crowd.

Then again I haven't heard the Spurs announcer either, i'll be sure to catch it in Game 2 so i can compare.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hirschmanz said:


> IMO this is a must-win game for the spurs... because John Mason will not let the pistons lose a single game at the palace. http://pc80.detnews.com:8080/ramgen/2004/mason/playerintros.rm
> 
> Tell me how much better this guy is than your feeble spurs announcer.


What the heck is with you and the announcers? Yeah, Detroit has the best announcer in the league IMO, but he can't win games for them. He's just an announcer for christ sakes!


----------



## hirschmanz

ezealen said:


> What the heck is with you and the announcers? Yeah, Detroit has the best announcer in the league IMO, but he can't win games for them. He's just an announcer for christ sakes!


I know but after hearing the announcer for the spurs, I cannot get over the difference and I really think it will make a difference in the way the series unfolds.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hirschmanz said:


> I know but after hearing the announcer for the spurs, I cannot get over the difference and I really think it will make a difference in the way the series unfolds.


In no way could it make a real difference in the series. I love hearing "Detroit Basketball" just as much as any Detroit fan, but you don't get any points for having a cool announcer.


----------



## hirschmanz

ezealen said:


> In no way could it make a real difference in the series. I love hearing "Detroit Basketball" just as much as any Detroit fan, but you don't get any points for having a cool announcer.


No, but you get confidence and fan support, which can easily translate into points.

Its just an interesting comparison, like the spurs announcer reminds me of tim duncan: gets the job done, no special flair, no unnessesary embellishments.

John Mason is like sheed: loud and crazy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

No offense, but no one in here gives a damn about the Pistons PA announcer. That's like Spurs fans talking about how crucial the Coyote is because he pumps up the crowd and has an overall effect on the game.


----------



## hirschmanz

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No offense, but no one in here gives a damn about the Pistons PA announcer. That's like Spurs fans talking about how crucial the Coyote is because he pumps up the crowd and has an overall effect on the game.


I haven't seen the coyote, but in the finals, everything you can do to help your team counts. I posted the link for a bit of a diversion for those of us who haven't got a team left to root for.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hirschmanz said:


> I haven't seen the coyote, but in the finals, everything you can do to help your team counts. I posted the link for a bit of a diversion for those of us who haven't got a team left to root for.


IMO the coyote is the best mascot in the league, but you never see me giving props to the coyote whenever the spurs when. You know why? Because he doesn't make nearly as big of impact as the players do.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No offense, but no one in here gives a damn about the Pistons PA announcer. That's like Spurs fans talking about how crucial the Coyote is because he pumps up the crowd and has an overall effect on the game.


lmao hahahaha the coyote... hes so good he needs a fan club lol the pa anouncer isnt that big of a deal


----------



## hirschmanz

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao hahahaha the coyote... hes so good he needs a fan club lol the pa anouncer isnt that big of a deal


looks like we gots a rivalry on our hands.

John Mason vs the Coyote.


----------



## TheRoc5

this is a real needed win tonight, the spurs realy have to win this, if we win we are 2-0 going to detroit where we have only lost 2 awaygms all season and if needed we still have 2 homegms back. if we lose tonight we are 1-1 and go to detroit for 3 gms. so now that this is clear lets go to the keys of the gm
RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt tHE PiStoNs

no tos- we had so many tos and they got alot of transition pts out of it, our assits need to come to. we only have like 12 the whole gm and thats not how we play

This will probaly be a tight and a close gm, we do well in the clutch so far at the end of the gm. duncan will be the key for the end of the gm and im excpecting manu to get alot of attention so look for parker.

Spurs96
Pistons95

2-0 take it GO Spurs Go


----------



## texan

The PA Announcer won't make a shred of difference in the outcome of this series. That is just laughable. I'm glad Detroit has a good PA Announcer, but if you think he's the reason that the Pistons will win all 3 at home, you are crazy.


----------



## hirschmanz

texan said:


> The PA Announcer won't make a shred of difference in the outcome of this series. That is just laughable. I'm glad Detroit has a good PA Announcer, but if you think he's the reason that the Pistons will win all 3 at home, you are crazy.


I did think the pistons were gonna win anyways, but its not bad to listen to, especially when my team is out.


----------



## texan

hirschmanz said:


> I did think the pistons were gonna win anyways, but its not bad to listen to, especially when my team is out.



Okay then say the Pistons will win their home games and give a legitimate reason. The PA announcer doesn't make a difference. 

I still disagree with you about Detroit winning all 3 in DET. San Antonio is just too good to lose 3 in a row to these guys, even if Detroit's PA Announcer is the ****. I guess we'll see though.


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Okay then say the Pistons will win their home games and give a legitimate reason. The PA announcer doesn't make a difference.
> 
> I still disagree with you about Detroit winning all 3 in DET. San Antonio is just too good to lose 3 in a row to these guys, even if Detroit's PA Announcer is the ****. I guess we'll see though.


the spurs havent lost a road gm since the second round gm 4 thats pretty good so i think we can win one in detroit, we need to win tonight though


----------



## TheRoc5

33 min to gm time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sorry, TheRoc5, but I'm steal your job for a second...

22 minutes till game time


----------



## TheRoc5

gm time baby


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 14
pistons 8
we are playing great but not perfect, manu has 2 bad tos but still playing well, parker is doing good but we need duncan to get more possesions, narz is playing fantastic. we need to get the boards and not let them get second chance pts


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs25
Pistons19
we need to play bettter d, plain and simple. on the offenive end were doing well but need to get tim more involved and better passes


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 30
Pistons 19

why arent we getting the ball to duncan, parker is erging to explode and manu is playing pretty good d. we need to play better d and thats pretty much arap for the 1st qt


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 36
Pistons 25
were being to carless of the ball,and still not playing great d vs there bigs. we need to want it more. good job so far by the Spurs but we can stil improve, i think we should put rasho on sheed


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 45
Pistons 29
alright! Horry for 3! and just before that manu had a great pass to parker. lets make sure we finish this half


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I didn't see the first quarter, but this second quarter hs been amazing so far. The spurs are executing ever play to perfection, and I couldn't be happier with them! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Spurs 45
> Pistons 29
> alright! Horry for 3! and just before that manu had a great pass to parker. lets make sure we finish this half


He had such a wide open look I knew he was going to make it before Gino even passed the ball. Detroit is playing some careless D rite now and the spurs are being able to do what ever they want on offense.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 51
Pistons 33
we got a little to carless but still up, great props to everyone. close out the qt


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I didn't see the first quarter, but this second quarter hs been amazing so far. The spurs are executing ever play to perfection, and I couldn't be happier with them! :biggrin:


why, playing videogms lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Spurs 51
> Pistons 33
> we got a little to carless but still up, great props to everyone. close out the qt


Careless? Unless you're reffering to the first quarter, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Careless? Unless you're reffering to the first quarter, I don't know what you're talking about.


just being picky lol im playing kokos role


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> why, playing videogms lol


no, I don't really play video games that much unless I'm at school or on a trip. I was watching the new Family Guy and American Dad, and I gada say, American Dad is becoming a pretty decent show. Now enough off topic ramblings! Go Spurs! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> just being picky lol im playing kokos role


I even think Koko could be mad at how the Spurs are playing rite now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Beautiful D to force the shot clock violation!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

OMG! Ginobilli with the no look pass while falling out of bounds to Bowen for the for the layup!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker makes the great drive and layup, and then Horry steals it and calls time out! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5, where are you? Just because I'm here now doesn't mean you can stop posting! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

great play by horry timeout Spurs ball


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs58
Pistons42
Great! were up by 16 at the half. we have to rember its only 1 half, lets play great d in the second and wise. hopefully we can get this thru.props to all Spurs players. Go Spurs GO


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> TheRoc5, where are you? Just because I'm here now doesn't mean you can stop posting! :biggrin:


usally durring the playoffs i only post on timeouts or brakes


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Player of the Half: Manu Ginobilli
Points- 12
Rebounds- 2
Assists- 5
Steals- 2
Field Goals- 4/4
Three Pointers- 2/2


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> usally durring the playoffs i only post on timeouts or brakes


That's what LineOFire use to do, and you know what happened to him rite? Of course you don't! No one does! You don't want to end up like him rite?

lol j/k That's probably smarter then what I'm doing...I kick myself everytime I hear the fans cheering after I miss a great play


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Player of the Half: Manu Ginobilli
> Points- 12
> Rebounds- 2
> Assists- 5
> Steals- 2
> Field Goals- 4/4
> Three Pointers- 2/2


in your mind manu is always the player of the gm lol
duncan
14pts 3reb 18 min or parker 10 pts 3assits only 2 misses... how about the big 3 is the player of the half


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> in your mind manu is always the player of the gm lol
> duncan
> 14pts 3reb 18 min or parker 10 pts 3assits only 2 misses... how about the big 3 is the player of the half


Sports.yahoo seems to think Manu is the top preformer for the spurs this half, and for a good reason to: Tim's stats don't compare to Manu's. 

Points
Manu- 12
*Tim- 14*

Rebounds:
Manu- 2
*Tim- 3*

Time:
*Manu- 16*
Tim- 18

Assists:
*Manu- 5*
Tim- 3

Field Goals:
Tim- 4/5
*Manu- 4/4*

Three Pointers:
*Manu- 2/2*
Tim- 0/0

Time had 2 more points and one more rebound during the first half, and that's just about it.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 64
Pistons 44
WOW! WE pushed it up to 20. we need to finish this gm now. were playing great d and good offense im lovin it. note when ducan stood up i was so happy


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Sports.yahoo seems to think Manu is the top preformer for the spurs this half, and for a good reason to: Tim's stats don't compare to Manu's.
> 
> Points
> Manu- 12
> *Tim- 14*
> 
> Rebounds:
> Manu- 2
> *Tim- 3*
> 
> Time:
> *Manu- 16*
> Tim- 18
> 
> Assists:
> *Manu- 5*
> Tim- 3
> 
> Field Goals:
> Tim- 4/5
> *Manu- 4/4*
> 
> Three Pointers:
> *Manu- 2/2*
> Tim- 0/0
> 
> Time had 2 more points and one more rebound during the first half, and that's just about it.


lol i didnt no time played for the spurs, but manu only had 2 more assits and thats about it


----------



## XxMia_9xX

wow the spurs are flawless right now! 20 point lead! woo hooo! everyone playing real well... parker is even making baskets outside the paint! haha how weird!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol i didnt no time played for the spurs, but manu only had 2 more assits and thats about it


What are you talking about? Manu was 100% from three point land, in field goals and in free throws. Tim's got nothing on that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> wow the spurs are flawless right now! 20 point lead! woo hooo! everyone playing real well... parker is even making baskets outside the paint! haha how weird!


Yeah, but they're scoring too much! The two teams already have 117 together points and they can't score more than 177 (I think it was) or I lose the uCash bet  Luckily, I won't lose any points though cause the spurs are ganna beat Detroit by more than 6, which will cover the spread on the other bet in uCash :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What are you talking about? Manu was 100% from three point land, in field goals and in free throws. Tim's got nothing on that.


tim doesnt shoot 3s and hes gotten more pts from 2. the other to ill give you but duncan has made more goals then manu. lets just say there even lol


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs70
Pistons 53
Getting a little relaxed on d


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> tim doesnt shoot 3s and hes gotten more pts from 2. the other to ill give you but duncan has made more goals then manu. lets just say there even lol


Tim not shooting threes doesn't hurt him, but it also doesn't help him. Manu making 3 three pointers out of three attempts helps the spurs more than Tim not shooting any. You can't argue with that.

Oh and no, They scored the same amount from twos, and Manu shot one less basket then Timmy did too. No matter what you say you can't make Tim seem better than Manu in that half. Now let's stop argueing so we can watch the game. There's still plenty of time to argue after the game about who was better for the entire game :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli with the beautiful pass to Beno for the three to end the quarter!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

79-63... great basket by udrih to end the game. spurs had couple of TO at the end of third. 


manu is still on fire, hit couple of 3's


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 79
Pistons 63
pheww! beno what a geat shot. were back up by 16 lets shoot better shots and slow it down
Go Spurs Go one more qt lets go 2-0


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli misses his first shot out of anything (free throws, field goals, and three pointers) and then he goes and misses another shot! I blame XxMia_9xX for jynxing him! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 79
Pistons 67
Were being to lazy need to play better on offense, pass more. parker will come in so that will help more and set up or offense. man manu was insane,duncan is doing his work and parker well 12pt 3 assits not to bad. lets just finish this off


----------



## XxMia_9xX

dang only 8 point lead now.... the spurs better not lose this game or that would suck so bad; to be so good in the first half and lose.

manu time!


----------



## TheRoc5

shoot there is still 8 min in this gm get yalls act together why dont you go to duncan in the low post, there given duncan the ball two far away and he has to dribble it, im upset at tony parker for not getting the ball to duncan faster, we need manu back in. this is gonna give detroit a huge confidence booster even if they lose crap only up by 8


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> dang only 8 point lead now.... the spurs better not lose this game or that would suck so bad; to be so good in the first half and lose.
> 
> manu time!


Quit trying to jynx him!


----------



## TheRoc5

Ginobili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Ginobili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes...join the dark side :devil2:


----------



## TheRoc5

i like manu alot but i just dont think he is as good as the best pf of all time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Both teams can only make 9 more points together or I lose the bet  

Come on bad offense!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i like manu alot but i just dont think he is as good as the best pf of all time


Woah! I never said he's the best of all time!....I said he was player of the game...there's a BIG difference.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

STANDING OVATION FOR GINOBILLI! It's pretty obvious that he's player of the game TheRoc5 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damn it! I lost the bet  

But atleast I have bragging rites over TheRoc5, and soon over Koko and texan and everyone else when Manu wins Finals MVP! :devil_2:


----------



## TheRoc5

we win!!!!!!!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

like i said ezealen manu time... jinxed what?


----------



## P33r~

Want to come here to congratule you guys. We got owned. I don't want to say anything else because i am really depressed right now... let's hope we give you guys a game when we return home. Man i hope Arroyo is ok.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

San Antonio- 97
Detroit- 76
Final

Player of the Game: Emanuel Ginobilli (That's rite, TheRoc5 :devil_2








Minutes- 33
Points- 27
Rebounds- 3
Assists- 7
Steals- 3
Turn Overs- 3
Field Goals- 6/8
Three Pointers- 4/5
Free Throws- 11/13


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> like i said ezealen manu time... jinxed what?


You caused him to miss his first shot, so I was afraid you'd jynx him again. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

we are 2-0 and hopefully that was our last home gm. manu was the best player that gm so for the finals mvp so far its
duncan-1 manu-1 parker-0
we are in great shape, lets try to win gm 3 and then in postion to sweep if not lets get gm 4 and then have 3 gms to win. manu was fantastic and was unstopable ecp. at the end. both benches played very well, has parker declined this yr? im a little worried about him but then again hes only 23 mybe were excpecting to much. duncan was great 18pts 11reb but he is not getting the ball in the paint. hes getting it to far away and its causing him to dribble to much plus hes not getting enough touches. but besides my two big worries, were in great possesion to win the championship and need to stay focused. let me say one more thing GinobiLLlLIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

P33r~ said:


> Want to come here to congratule you guys. We got owned. I don't want to say anything else because i am really depressed right now... let's hope we give you guys a game when we return home. Man i hope Arroyo is ok.


thnx look foward to gm 3


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> San Antonio- 97
> Detroit- 76
> Final
> 
> Player of the Game: Emanuel Ginobilli (That's rite, TheRoc5 :devil_2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes- 33
> Points- 27
> Rebounds- 3
> Assists- 7
> Steals- 3
> Turn Overs- 3
> Field Goals- 6/8
> Three Pointers- 4/5
> Free Throws- 11/13


yes player of the gm definatly


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> yes player of the gm definatly


Now say, "Finals MVP" :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Now say, "Finals MVP" :biggrin:


duncan finals mvp, manu close but not as dominent on both ends of the floor


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Now say, "Finals MVP" :biggrin:


how many manu hatters you think are left lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan finals mvp, manu close but not as dominent on both ends of the floor


Edit: Oh, TheRoc5, sorry. I just realized I missread your post. Can you blame me though? 

I thought you said Manu wasn't as dominant on defense as he was on offense, but now I see that you said that he wasn't as dominant as Tim on both defense and offense. Is that rite? Well, if that's what you said then it's true, but doesn't really mean anything. Tim was a greater force on D, but Manu was a greater force on Offense. So how does Tim get an upperhand here? If anything Manu has it for being a God on offense and above average on D while Tim was only above average on D and offense. (lol *only* above average? That sounds kinda funny :biggrin: )


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> excuse me? Manu was a huge force on the defensive end of the floor (I'm assuming you meant defensive end cause there's no way even you could have meant offensive) Although the box scores only show 3 steals, he did alot more that doesn't show up in the box scores. Sure he wasn't as dominant on the defensive end as he was on offense, but cut him some slack. He was above average on defense, but he was a God on offense! So of course he wasn't as dominant on D as he was on offense. :biggrin:


he doesnt change every shot, duncan causes so many shots to not fall, its not in a box score either. 
offense duncan=manu
deffense duncan>manu
d is very important and underrated
not to mention duncan causes every 1 to get better.

on my tony comment earlyer Hes not scoring but he is getting the offense set up alot better then he used to and is playing smarter, even pop said so. But still im wondering why his 2 finals gmss this yr is worse then the 03 against kidd o well as long as we win and our players dont care who gets the credit im 100 percent fine with it. rasho could get all the credit and mvp lets just win


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> he doesnt change every shot, duncan causes so many shots to not fall, its not in a box score either.
> offense duncan=manu
> deffense duncan>manu
> d is very important and underrated
> not to mention duncan causes every 1 to get better.
> 
> on my tony comment earlyer Hes not scoring but he is getting the offense set up alot better then he used to and is playing smarter, even pop said so. But still im wondering why his 2 finals gmss this yr is worse then the 03 against kidd o well as long as we win and our players dont care who gets the credit im 100 percent fine with it. rasho could get all the credit and mvp lets just win


Sorry again about missunderstand what you said. I don't know how you thought it made scense with what you were saying though...but anyways, my edited post replies to this one too so you can go and read that one, but I'm also going to take the liberty of fixing something for you here....

offense duncan <<< manu
deffense duncan > manu

That's better :biggrin:


----------



## SpursFan16

Manu will get Finals mvp 

MAAANNNNUUUU


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, TheRoc5, I just wanted to say good job with the thread tonight. We basicly took this baby to six pages by ourselves. :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Hey, TheRoc5, I just wanted to say good job with the thread tonight. We basicly took this baby to six pages by ourselves. :cheers:


ya were kinda like parker and manu we had a good night tonight but duncan i mean koko is the most consistant poster and is our foundation also dominates on both sides of the court lol ya congrats you to :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya were kinda like parker and manu we had a good night tonight but duncan i mean koko is the most consistant poster and is our foundation also dominates on both sides of the court lol ya congrats you to :cheers:


um...ok sure...aslong as I get to be Manu. In other words, I'm the best during the Finals :biggrin: 

BTW, Koko dominates on both sides of the court? WTF does that mean?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, what a great game. Brent Barry is about the only player who I could criticize in this game for the Spurs, so that's a great sign of overall balance. Manu and Duncan are studs. Enough said there. Manu Ginobili is just ridiculous. This guy is playing about as well as a player could possibly play. 27 points on 8 FGA's? Are you ****ing kidding me? That's just great. Props to Bruce Bowen. I'm not going to lie, I was pissed off at the start of the 2nd half with him because Detroit just flat-out wasn't guarding him, but he was persistent and punished them for that. It was very good to see him scoring and locking down Richard Hamilton at the same time. Robert Horry played very well also. He plays like he's 20 years old still. 12 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, and 3 steals. Hot damn Big Shot Bob. Then there was Parker, who had a quiet 12 points on 6/9 shooting, but I thought his energy was great and his defense was fabulous. Nazr and Beno were solid as well in limited minutes.



Our defense is every bit as good as Detroit's defense, and our overall offense is better than their's as well. I still have concerns about our half court offense against Detroit, but we are just scoring from everywhere, and it's giving Detroit a hard time defending us. Parker and Manu attack the basket, Horry and Bowen are knocking down the threes, and Duncan and Nazr are getting the points in the paint. It's just an overall attack, and it makes it much more effective when the ball is being moved around like it was tonight. 



We are in a very good position right now, but of course you have to win 4 games to win the series. I'm a little worried about the TO's and some of the lapses in the halfcourt offense, but I love the offensive aggressiveness and the defense. Those two things are huge for us winning the series.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Hey, TheRoc5, I just wanted to say good job with the thread tonight. We basicly took this baby to six pages by ourselves. :cheers:





Great job guys. A round of applause for you.



:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Great job guys. A round of applause for you.
> 
> 
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


No cookies?


----------



## XxMia_9xX

yeah the game was pretty good. there was a time in the 4th where the pistons made a push but manu was there again!

yes duncan and manu was awesome once again.... parker, kinda he had an OK game....

but how about horry and bowen? i love watching horry make hustle plays. his steals and good all around game is so nice to watch. then bowen, is doing a really good job on hamilton. he contained him w/ only 14 points while addidng 15 points for himself. 

as for the finals MVP, my vote still goes to Duncan. duncan has gotten it twice so i guess it's his time to share. i dont really care all that much though, as long as we win the championship.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I just want to say this is gay. Not the fact that they won game to.. But the fact I thought game 2 was tomo and didn't have a clue until right now that they Spurs won.. And it sounded like a utter massicare... DAMN it, I really wanted to watch this game.. Instead all I did was study stuff that thats not even due for weeks... :curse:


----------



## ballstorm

Another step toward the title . I don't want to pass for pretentious , and I know it's gonna be difficult to pull away the win from the Pistons in Detroit , but the Spurs look like a perfect mechanic a the time being . Offensively , defensively , you name it . We could arguably notice a couple of imperfections , but that would be uncalled for . 

Tony Parker had his 19 th game with at least 11 pts yesterday . He has averaged 18.1 pts so far in playoffs . Who said he was not consistent ?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> um...ok sure...aslong as I get to be Manu. In other words, I'm the best during the Finals :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, Koko dominates on both sides of the court? WTF does that mean?


you got my point :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I just want to say this is gay. Not the fact that they won game to.. But the fact I thought game 2 was tomo and didn't have a clue until right now that they Spurs won.. And it sounded like a utter massicare... DAMN it, I really wanted to watch this game.. Instead all I did was study stuff that thats not even due for weeks... :curse:


if you got nbatv they always show it the day after


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Overall, in a three-minute span Ginobili scored or assisted on 11 of 13 San Antonio points.




http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2005/dailydime?page=dailydime-050612 




That's a three minute span in the 4th quarter. He's played two flawless 4th quarters thus far.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you got my point :biggrin:


Uh...no...I don't...


----------

